

Wakemate Review Update 2: 3rd review unit battery also defective - Devilboy
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/21/wakemate-review/#2

======
ljf
So there really are battery issues, people really didnt want to hear this the
first time the review was posted.

Any other testers care to comment.

